# First room measurement - graphs inside



## jj ramen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, new to the forum. Thanks to HTS for the Room EQ Wizard. :T

Just sitting here enjoying some Glenlivet on the rocks and thought I would share my first graphs in my new (just bought a condo) untreated studio (for composing and mixing; sorry not home theater). I have some panels coming from GIK soon. So this is my baseline test. 

Running XP, going through an Echo Audiofire external soundcard, with a Radio Shack SPL meter. I don't have any RCA to TRS cables laying around so I had to jerry-rig the connection with an RCA cable to an RCA-1/8 connecter to an 1/8-1/4 connector! 

Just a quick question if I may. So I bought the Radio Shack meter due to the suggestion on this site. Well actually because before I found Room EQ, I used some test tones from RealTraps and they suggested the Radio Shack unit. So anyways this unit apparently isn't acceptable above 3000hz, and that is also important to me so should I buy the Nady CM100 or the Galaxy SPL meter instead? Only prob with the Nady is I would still need an SPL meter obviously. 

Ok so here are my graphs in all their ugly glory.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> should I buy the Nady CM100 or the Galaxy SPL meter instead?


The Galaxy CM-140 is a good choice for full range measuring, and the calibration file is on our download site. We have no file for the Nady.



> here are my graphs


For subwoofers, always use the standard Vertical graph axis of (45dB - 105dB) and the Horizontal graph axis of (15Hz - 200Hz) using the Graph Limits button in the top right corner of REW.

For full range, use the standard Vertical graph axis of (45dB - 105dB) and the Horizontal graph axis of (15Hz - upper limits you desire, i.e. 3Khz for an RS meter). For full range only, enable smoothing to eliminate the comb filtering. Use a 1/3 octave smoothing.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> So anyways this unit apparently isn't acceptable above 3000hz, and that is also important to me so should I buy the Nady CM100 or the Galaxy SPL meter instead?


Since your soundcard has a mic pre amp, you’d probably be better served by getting a custom-calibrated Behringer ECM8000 mic from our recommended vendor, Cross Spectrum Labs. It’s a good bit cheaper than the Galaxy meter, and I expect more accurate. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

